# Consumer Comments on Sat Radio, NAB



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Comments on satellite radio's delivery of local content - such as its months-old traffic and weather service - aren't due at the Federal Communications Commission until June. However, a group of consumers and others have written the FCC with their opinions on the issue.

As of Friday, 11 comments were on file with the FCC concerning a petition from the National Association of Broadcasters that asks for restrictions on satellite radio technology that could differentiate content at the local level. The petition also asks the FCC to prohibit satellite radio from providing locally-oriented services on nationally distributed channels, and that the FCC reopen the SDARS (satellite digital audio radio service) proceeding to evaluate the impact of satellite radio services on local broadcasting.

Jeremy Proffitt Clarksville, Va., told the FCC in his comments the NAB petition may be a ploy to "help displace its competition. Competition is very important for a strong economy, which shows in the granting of licenses for Satellite Radio," he said.

Richard Casey Novato, Calif., said the traffic and weather reporting available via satellite radio "are head and shoulders above any previous reports from local stations." He added, "It would be a terrible disservice to American drivers and the public in general if you were to stop this service."

And Wolf Snider, station manager for WLFK in Eau Claire, Wis., said the true intent of the NAB petition is obvious: "To quell fear that a once benign competitor may soon grow claws."

Snider added, "The corporate broadcast world has become complacent on its computer-automated, voice-tracked throne of contempt. If satellite radio providers were to add localized content to their service, they would simply be answering a growing desire by the American listening audience for local information, news, and music; the very concept of which is now foreign to conventional broadcast media conglomerates."

All comments on file so far opposed the NAB petition. Comments on the NAB petition are due at the FCC June 4, with reply comments due June 21.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Anyone know if there is an email submission form for this.... I'd love to log in my opinion to the FCC.....


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Next thing you know, the NAB will want to collect royalties on news, weather, and sports rep[orting at the local level.

Such arrogance!


----------

